# lead wieghts good for aquarium



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i can hold down my plants so i went to my lfs and found lead weights for plants. I dont know if they are gonna be good for my plants and water. Any help?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't know if they affect the water's chemical make-up, but I always remove them (lead isn't the most environmental friendly metal around...)
Better safe than sorry, imo...


----------



## vinnycaz (Jul 22, 2003)

speaking form my 3 years of undergraduate chemistry courses, i can say that lead will not affect your tank, it is a stable metal that will not react greatly with any chemicals (oxygen, ammonia, etc..) in tank


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Even for water chemistry sensitive fish such as discus?


----------

